# Why I hate this section



## noodles (Jun 21, 2006)

Dammit, there are a whole bunch of shows going on this month that I want to see, but they are in *different cities*. Meanwhile, there is a whole bunch of nothing going on locally that I want to see. 

The way I see it, a Star Trek geek needs to step up to the plate and devote his life to the development of affordable and practical transporter technology.


----------



## Leon (Jun 22, 2006)

they already did. it's called the airplane


----------



## Shawn (Jun 22, 2006)

Noodles said:


> Dammit, there are a whole bunch of shows going on this month that I want to see, but they are in different cities. Meanwhile, there is a whole bunch of nothing going on locally that I want to see.
> 
> The way I see it, a Star Trek geek needs to step up to the plate and devote his life to the development of affordable and practical transporter technology.



Well said. 

I am missing out on too much metal out there.


----------



## David (Jun 22, 2006)

Leon said:


> they already did. it's called the airplane


that's not quite affordable.


oh yeah, I've got End Theory... so pretty much.... pwned!

I wish I could see Division live Dave. You guys should tour.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> the way I see it, a Star Trek geek needs to step up to the plate and devote his life to the development of affordable and practical transporter technology.



well start working on it dammit LMAO


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 22, 2006)

David said:


> that's not quite affordable.
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I've got End Theory... so pretty much.... pwned!
> ...



Well, we'll be in Minneapolis in August. We made it halfway...


----------



## Oguz286 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow i've listened to Division on myspace... sounds killer! It's just that i live in the netherlands, or else id be paying you guys a visit  (and i actually want to adminre the emokiller irl )

*added on myspace


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 22, 2006)

Live in Indiana for a while, Iced Earth won't even play here!  Unless I want to pay out the ass for Sharon Osbourne's new dogs theres NO metal shows here.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 22, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Wow i've listened to Division on myspace... sounds killer! It's just that i live in the netherlands, or else id be paying you guys a visit  (and i actually want to adminre the emokiller irl )
> 
> *added on myspace



Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Well, we'll be in Minneapolis in August. We made it halfway...


No love for the Boston area or Maine?  I would go see you guys in a heartbeat.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 22, 2006)

Dude...get a segway


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 22, 2006)

Shawn said:


> No love for the Boston area or Maine?  I would go see you guys in a heartbeat.



I tried to work something out up there for the summer, but it fell through.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I tried to work something out up there for the summer, but it fell through.


Chris could always have you guys play at his house, it could be one huge metal party.


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Chris could always have you guys play at his house, it could be one huge metal party.



I'd be there!


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 29, 2006)

Shit at least you GET Shows

Pittsburgh gets the shaft- no performers want to pay the extra tax. So Cleavland gets all of the shows 


Nice R Lee Ermy Avatar - 


Runs of to Watch Full Metal Jacket.....


----------



## Ripptyde (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank god I live in the Bay Area.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 30, 2006)

I just want to hear Division's new CD with 7-string songs on it. Since I've come down with the ringing in my ears thing, I don't goto many concerts anymore, though if Division did come by Boston I probably would pay for a ticket and show up.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I just want to hear Division's new CD with 7-string songs on it. Since I've come down with the ringing in my ears thing, I don't goto many concerts anymore, though if Division did come by Boston I probably would pay for a ticket and show up.



Do you use earplugs? I've had no issues with ringing since I got my custom fit plugs...

We're working on the album. The real slog isn't the writing, it's the trying to find someone to release it. Since we don't fit in anybody's "box", it's been kind of an uphill battle...


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 30, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Since we don't fit in anybody's "box", it's been kind of an uphill battle...



we all fit in noodles' box.... but that's for a different thread.


----------

